
Eclipse Che 7 is now GA - friendscallmejw
Che 7 makes Kubernetes development accessible for developer teams, providing one-click developer workspaces and eliminating local environment configuration for your entire team. Che brings your Kubernetes applications into your development environment so you can code, build, test, and run applications exactly as they run on production from any machine. Try Che as a SaaS: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;che.openshift.io&#x2F;f?url=https:&#x2F;&#x2F;raw.githubusercontent.com&#x2F;redhat-developer&#x2F;devfile&#x2F;master&#x2F;getting-started&#x2F;go&#x2F;devfile.yaml
======
Tomte
As usual: please submit this properly. The URL field is there for a reason.

You can write your text as (a first) comment.

